# Sub Panel in Kitchen Island



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

I built a support structure behind cabinets to 1: carry load of granite better, 2: to put a sub panel in. Ill post pics, let me know if this is a violation. I read somewhere, I think has to be 36 inch by 30 " unobstructed etc, but has to be a way.


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

Reason Im asking is my I just finished a 400 amp upgrade to my home, passed, but the inspector was pushing hard on my 90 amp breaker in the old box. While I know my wiring is solid, I didnt want to fail inspection on the new service and new 200 amp panel that has nothing to do with this. I am currently installing a 36kw hot water heater, so it will be inspected sometime within month. All 4 40 amp breakers are going to the new 200 amp panel, thus he shouldnt be back in the old one again; but I would feel better if I knew for fact this would pass code. My end game is to run an oak panel down this wall, cut it out around panel and use molding to hide the cracks. Thus it would be accessible and labeled. Let me know if this is clear cut a no go, if its ok, or what can be done to make it pass NEC, someone borrowed my book, and Im not buying another one when 2017 comes out in Sept.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Can't think of anything as long as your bottom is 2 feet off the floor

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

[removed]



> 2b. Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be reported using the "Report Post" button.


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

Anathera you are referring to bottom of panel must be 24 inches off floor?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> [removed]The forum rules say to
> report issues by using the "report post" button. Someone want to tell
> me where the "report post" button is?


it's the little red exclamation button on the bottom left of the post


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, I think it applies inside as well, really odd place for a panel though

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hotwire73 said:


> I built a support structure behind cabinets to 1: carry load of granite better, 2: to put a sub panel in. Ill post pics, let me know if this is a violation. I read somewhere, I think has to be 36 inch by 30 " unobstructed etc, but has to be a way.


This is one of the worst professional installs I have ever seen. Honestly what were you thinking?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> [removed]


I am surprised this guy is not a mod by now.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't need an NEC for _that_ pix.....:no:~CS~:no:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> I am surprised this guy is not a mod by now.


You had me laughing on the last post. ...and than

I read this. :laughing:

Nothing against the mods but I laughed out loud.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I miss when everyone would just lay it on thick for something like this.


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

Lol I gota love all the critiques but not one reason as to why. Reason was fuse box 42 breakers was out, so run a 90 amp to sub panel, sub panel has the 40 amp for stove, 20 amp for stove and 20 amp for dishwasher. What is the issue?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hotwire73 said:


> Lol I gota love all the critiques but not one reason as to why. Reason was fuse box 42 breakers was out, so run a 90 amp to sub panel, sub panel has the 40 amp for stove, 20 amp for stove and 20 amp for dishwasher. What is the issue?


You honestly think this is OK? You would get killed even on a DIY forum. Then you post that used panel under a sink in an island????


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

1 that is not under a sink noob, 2, this is not a used panel. So please again critique with something useful. Anyone else have any advice that actually uses the NEC? This panel is located on the bar side of island behind the induction cooktop that you can see in picture.


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

Its apparent you are limited to knowledge, you see that handle and think its a sink, its a pot filler for the induction cooktop.


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

The water line on the right side will either be move over to next cell, at sectioned off and sealed in case of possible leaks for future. This is not complete, and no the water line is not just going to be bluntly run beside the panel.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldn't do it but, hey, I have pride in my work.

You put good money into granite and then hack a hole in an oak panel for a sub? Why do renos when it ends up looking like you live in a trailer?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The RX conn w/NM & MC in the top of a nema3r did it for me :no:.....~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Hotwire73 said:


> Anyone else have any advice that actually uses the NEC?


110.26(A)(3) ,2nd sentence

~CS~


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@Hotwire73 
Pics of inside please


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks chicken steve, Ive been reading though 110 for awhile today. Not sure what your referring to hole in oak panel, have you done this before. Back of cabinet is cut, thus a new oak panel that hasnt been installed has to go over it. It didnt matter if a hole was cut in back of cabinet or not, there was still a new oak panel that goes over the back. Please take a minute to ask if you dont understand whats going on before just slamming. What is in picture is all rough end, nothing is finished on back. Thanks again for taking the time to review.


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks, Ill just have to move it completely to wall and hate it. Guy before had this in the cabinets on front side which I knew wasnt right. Probably should have left it and hide under the grandfather law lol. Thanks Steve..


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Surely there is somewhere else in the house you could run it to out of eyeshot

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

And then you are going to cover it up or what ,just saw the romex connector where a hub should be you are a danger to yourself and anybody that buys this house STOP now before it's too late


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Is that a surface mount NEMA 3R with an NM connector in the top in the back of an island in a $25k kitchen?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

AllWIRES said:


> Is that a surface mount NEMA 3R with an NM connector in the top in the back of an island in a $25k kitchen?


Umm yes^^^^^


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hotwire73 said:


> 1 that is not under a sink noob, 2, this is not a used panel. So please again critique with something useful. Anyone else have any advice that actually uses the NEC? This panel is located on the bar side of island behind the induction cooktop that you can see in picture.


So those are not connections for a sink right next to it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> So those are not connections for a sink right next to it?



No. Those are connections for a _faucet_.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anathera said:


> Can't think of anything as long as your bottom is 2 feet off the floor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Would that matter?


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

The OP has moved on so I am closing this thread.


----------

